# دورات لمهندسي الطيران



## tand (23 مايو 2011)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاتة
يعلم الجميع مال لالدورات والموتمرات العلميه من دور كبير في تطوير المهندسين بشكل عام ومهندسين الطيران بشكل خاص,ولكن الكثير لايعلم عن متى واين تعقد هذه الدورات سواء داخلية او خارجيه.
فا احببت ان اطرح هذا الموضوع حتى تعم الفائده ونستفيد من المهندسين الذين حصلوا على دورات سواء منذ وقت قريب او في السابق او حتى من لديه معلومات عن وجود دورات سوف تعقد قريبا ,واتمنى التفاعل من الجميع.​


----------



## تندحه (28 مايو 2011)

tand قال:


> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاتة
> يعلم الجميع مال لالدورات والموتمرات العلميه من دور كبير في تطوير المهندسين بشكل عام ومهندسين الطيران بشكل خاص,ولكن الكثير لايعلم عن متى واين تعقد هذه الدورات سواء داخلية او خارجيه.
> فا احببت ان اطرح هذا الموضوع حتى تعم الفائده ونستفيد من المهندسين الذين حصلوا على دورات سواء منذ وقت قريب او في السابق او حتى من لديه معلومات عن وجود دورات سوف تعقد قريبا ,واتمنى التفاعل من الجميع.​



lما شاء الله الى الان 48 مشاهده ولا رد واحد.
ش يعنى هذا الكلام ان المهندس العربي ما يحصل على التدريب اللازم بعد التوظيف وهذا احد اسباب عدم التطور , ام ان الجميع يراء ان الدورات التدريبيه الحاصل عليها غير مفيده للغير كونه ما استفاد منها.


----------



## سامح الفيومى (29 مايو 2011)

*الدورات*

سلام عليكم
من المؤكد ان الدورات والكورسات دور فعال في بناء مهندس الطيران
وبفضل الله استفدت كثيرا من الدورات التي حصلت عليها في الصيف والتي كانت مجانية إلى حد ما
فقد حصلت بعد السنة الأولى من هندسة الطيران على تدريب في شركة مصر للطيران
ثم بعد ذلك في السنة الثانية حصلت على تدريب بمصنع الطائرات بحلوان
ثم حصلت على تدريب بمصنع محركات الطائرات بحلوان أيضا 
ثم تدريب على البرامج الهندسية الخاصة بتصميم الطائرات بالقسم
وأوكد اني استفد كثيرا ,وأصبحت صاحب خبرة بفضل هذة التدريبات
وهناك تدريبات ودورات أخرى كثيرة كنت اتمنى الحصول عليها ولكن تحتاج لكثير من المال
​


----------

